# HELP WITH TRANSFER PAPER AND HEAT PRESS.



## B994 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi there! Im having some issues with my Jet Pro Soft Stretch transfer (light) and the cricut easy press 2 heat press. Some decals come out ok on my t shirts but most images/ fonts leave a grainy texture on both the paper and T-shirt with most of the ink not transferring onto the garment. Has anyone had any issues with this transfer and a cricut heat press? Or do i need to get a more industrial at home heat press? Any tips would he appreciate. Thanks!


----------

